# Just Fog Maxi



## Lala (9/7/14)

Any other JustFog Maxi users? I don't see many people with this particular brand. Starting to worry that I bought the wrong thing. 
How often do you change your coils?


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

hi @Lala and welcome to the forum.

there may not be any justfog maxi users here anymore, but im sure there are a few users that have started on that exact kit.

how long are you using the same coil for?

its usually time to change when you notice a drop in flavor


----------



## Cat (9/7/14)

i bought one, random in a shisha/bong shop one night. big improvement on the Twisp clearo although it is basically the same - same coil head. airy, more vapour, not the thin, suck and suck like the Twisp. But then the coil got tired.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lala (9/7/14)

LOL. Thought so. Most people have been vaping for ages and now have the big meneers 
I have been vaping for a week now and have noticed that the taste is not as good, so was wondering if it was the coil?


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

yip, generally if the taste goes bad, the coil needs replacing


----------



## RezaD (9/7/14)

Cat said:


> i bought one, random in a shisha/bong shop one night. big improvement on the Twisp clearo although it is basically the same - same coil head. airy, more vapour, not the thin, suck and suck like the Twisp. But then the coil got tired.


 
Actually for all intents and purposes it is a rather good clearo. The flavour is well ummmm rather flavourful for such a small device. Pity the coils are R40 or it would have a bigger following. I rather liked it for a good long while.

Back to the topic - the coils last a lot longer if you tilt the clearo upside down for 2-3 seconds (so the wicks stay wet) after taking 2-3 sets of puffs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

